# Ebay 10% Off Today



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Just thought i would let everyone know ebay have 10% off at the minute use code "Perks" ends at 8pm tonight


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

On minimum orders it say's


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

phillipnoke said:


> On minimum orders it say's


Minimum Spend £20 big deal "Hurry, Save 10% on Everything
Offer ends at 8pm today. Go go go!"

Just got £27.44 of a few waxes :thumb:


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Was 15% the other week


----------

